# T25 runs [email protected]



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Today was a great day for racing, sunny, low 50's. i borrowed Greg Perry's slicks, and went at it. 13 psi on a mix of about 100 octane.mods include a bone stock t25 blue bird, 2.5" full exhaust, no cat, bbic front mounted, jwt ecu, act clutch.

I raced in a quick 8 class, and qualified 6th. .400 pro tree
r/t---.694
60'---1.915
330'--5.504
1/8---8.483
mph--81.599
1/4---13.252
mph--101.704

Slicks rock. the car felt strong, and no wheel spin. rev'ed it to 5K and dropped the clutch. shifted at 6700 rpms.

A BIG thanks to GP again.

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Good going on that time. Its very impressive. You must be a good driver. A couple of Q's though. What size slicks were you running? And do you have any fuel upgrades to run the extra boost? Do you know what your air/fuel ratio is like while running that amount of boost?


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i was running 22x8 mt slicks. all i have is a warlboro 255 pump, and an average of 100 octane mix in the tank.

Brian


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Great time!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Very good!!!


----------

